# Protection d'une connection WIFI : comment ça marche ?



## jro44 (19 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

J'ai fait quelques petites recherches sur le forum, mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui me parle vraiment pour le sujet qui m'interresse.
J'ai un modem routeur ADSL WIFI Cayman 3347W de chez NETOPIA. J'aimerai protéger un peu ma connexion WIFI en paramétrant le bourrier avec des clés WPA ou WEP et puis des adresses MAC et tout le toutim ... J'ai trouvé tout ça sur le net, mais bon, j'ai des problèmes pour mettre en application : le système ne se comporte pas forcément comme je pense l'avoir compris. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire un petit topo simple de ce qu'il est important de prendre en compte pour avoir un minimum de protection de mon réseau WIFI sans avoir besoin de sortir de "polyclinique"    
Vous pouvez bien sûr me rediriger vers les discutions du forum sur lesquelles je ne serais pas allé ... Certains ne s'en priveront pas et ils auront bien raison :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (20 Juin 2006)

jro44 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me faire un petit topo simple de ce qu'il est important de prendre en compte pour avoir un minimum de protection de mon réseau WIFI



si j'ai bien compris tu veux savoir ce qu'on te conseille de faire ?

Alors je t'explique ce que j'ai chez moi :

du wpa2 (comme ca tu a une cle en 256Bits ) en AES avec rotation de la cle toute les secondes (re )
ssid masque
pas de dhcp
restriction par mac
et en imaginant que tu aies 3 ordinateur, tu bloque tout les ports pour les ip superieures a 192.168.1.4 (en considerant que la 192.168.1.1 est le routeur)

j'ai chercher mais je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus pour securise plus mon reseau..si qq1 a une idee...


----------



## jro44 (21 Juin 2006)

Merci pour tes renseignements YGGDRASIL.
J'ai essayé de mettre en application. J'ai mis une restriction sur l'adresse MAC de mon Airport. Par contre je galère avec le WPA. Quand je l'active, le système me demande une "Pre shared key" ou un truc comme ça. Je mets alors, ce que je pense être un mot de passe. Quand je redemarre le modem, il me demande ce fameux mot de passe mot de passe et refuse ce que j'ai renseigné précédemment ... Il doit y avoir une subtilité que je n'ai pas compris :rateau:
Est-ce que le fait d'avoir activer la restriction Mac empèche les gens de mon quartier d'accéder au net par l'intermédiaire de ma connexion Wifi ou n'est ce pas suffisant ? J'ai bien l'impression que ça empèche simplement les gens d'intervenir sur le paramétrage de cette connexion ... Or je voudrais en plus empêcher les gens de se connecter par mon intermédiaire pour me "bouffer du débit".
Merci de venir en aide à un boulet :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Juin 2006)

En fait comme tu le sais probablement, chaque NIC (que ce soit une carte ethernet ou une airport) possede une adresse mac, un identifiant theoriquement inchangeable qui permet d'identifier de maniere unique chaque carte reseau.
En mettant en place une restriction par mac, tu peut soit interdire que les carte reseau dont la mac ne sont pas dans une liste ne se connecte a ton reseau, soit interdire que certaines mac ne se connecte (donc toute celles qui ne sont pas dans la liste peuvent le faire).
Pour un reseau prive, privilegie la premiere methode.

Pour mettre en place du wpa, tu dois definir une CLE, un code de cryptage de tes donnees en fait que tu fournira a tous les pc qui sont cense se connecte a ton routeur via la wifi.
Ca n'a rien avoir avec le mot de passe/login de ton routeur qui lui permet uniquement d'acceder au pannel.
Par exemple si tu veux modifier la config de ton routeur depuis ton wifi tu dois:
-avoir une mac autorisee a se connecter sur ton reseau
- la cle wpa correspondant au reseau
- le login et pass de la personne capable de modifier les paramtres de ton routeur.

Une fois que tu a choisi la clee de cryptage pour le wpa, copie la dans un fichier texte que tu ne donneras qu'aux personnes auquelles tu souhaites fournir un acces a ton reseau, lorsqu'elle essayeront de se connecter a ton reseau, l'ordinateur demanderas alors la cle d'authetification, tu n'as plus qu'a entrer la cle et a ajouter la mac de cette NIC pour que l'ordi en question aie acces a ton reseau.

Si tu a des questions n'hesite pas, les reseaux sont mon pecher mignon


----------



## jro44 (21 Juin 2006)

Je constate en effet que tu connais le domaine 

Quand tu dis "tu dois definir une CLE, un code de cryptage de tes donnees", je ne comprends pas trop. Comment construire cette fameuse clé ? Je la trouve dans la config de mon Mac ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Juin 2006)

jro44 a dit:
			
		

> Je constate en effet que tu connais le domaine
> 
> Quand tu dis "tu dois definir une CLE, un code de cryptage de tes donnees", je ne comprends pas trop. Comment construire cette fameuse clé ? Je la trouve dans la config de mon Mac ?



Non, pas du tout. En general chaque routeur te propose de generer une clee de maniere aleatoire, sinon dans le cas ou il n'y aurait pas cette option ( ce qui m'etonnerais grandement je dois dire) il te suffit d'entrer 26caracteres de memoire. Il faut que tu aille fureter dans le pannel de ton routeur pour trouver comment la generer.


----------



## jro44 (21 Juin 2006)

Je ne suis définitivement pas une star pour configurer mon routeur Wifi ADSL  Je dirai même que je suis limite un gros busard :hein: 
J'ai "fureté" pour voir si je trouvais un générateur de clé : rien, que nenni, nada ... Alors j'en ai inventé une de 22 caractères. Quand je fais un "save and restart" du modem via wifi : là le bousin me demande un mot de passe WEP que je n'ai pas activé ! En plus il me parle anglais, insolent qu'il est !
Mais je ne vais pas me laisser faire : je vais la sécuriser ma connexion, je le jure sur la tête de Bill GATES :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (21 Juin 2006)

jro44 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis définitivement pas une star pour configurer mon routeur Wifi ADSL  Je dirai même que je suis limite un gros busard :hein:
> J'ai "fureté" pour voir si je trouvais un générateur de clé : rien, que nenni, nada ... Alors j'en ai inventé une de 22 caractères. Quand je fais un "save and restart" du modem via wifi : là le bousin me demande un mot de passe WEP que je n'ai pas activé ! En plus il me parle anglais, insolent qu'il est !
> Mais je ne vais pas me laisser faire : je vais la sécuriser ma connexion, je le jure sur la tête de Bill GATES :love:



On dirait que j'ai dit une connerie, visiblement les 26caracteres ne sont pas obligatoire :



			
				Selon mon routeur a dit:
			
		

> The pass phrase must be between eight and sixty-three characters long.



dans l'onglet de ton pannel ou tu a entre tes 22 char, n'as tu pas un bouton "generer" ou qqch comme ca ? Enfin si tu en entre une toi meme c'est bien aussi hein, comme partout essaye de mettre un max de signe, maj, min, chiffres,...

Tu dis que ton routeur te demande un mot de passe WEP, mais il te le demande quand ? lorsque tu essaye de te connecter au reseau wifi? au pannel ? te connecte tu depuis un mac? un pc?
Il se peut que l'ordi se "plante" (surtout si c'est un pc ) et te demande une wep au lieu d'un wpa, mais tu t'en fou, entre ta phrase de wpa et teste.
Essaye d'etre plus precis stp.


----------



## saturnin (3 Décembre 2006)

Euh petite question car je suis un peu perdu : le wep c'est vraiment bidon comme protection?
Parce que là j'ai un dilemne : j'ai une freebox et une nintendo DS qui n'accepte que les clés wep, alors que j'avais configuré ma connexion wifi en wpa (car on m'avait dit que c'était beaucoup mieux).
Vous en pensez quoi? Le wep faut etre un expert pour briser la clé ou des bons amateurs peuvent le faire (et dans ce cas je reste en wpa et m'achete un dongle nintendo pour le mettre en wep sur mon pc, enfin trop chiant :hein: ).


----------



## Yggdrasill (3 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Euh petite question car je suis un peu perdu : le wep c'est vraiment bidon comme protection?
> Parce que là j'ai un dilemne : j'ai une freebox et une nintendo DS qui n'accepte que les clés wep, alors que j'avais configuré ma connexion wifi en wpa (car on m'avait dit que c'était beaucoup mieux).
> Vous en pensez quoi? Le wep faut etre un expert pour briser la clé ou des bons amateurs peuvent le faire (et dans ce cas je reste en wpa et m'achete un dongle nintendo pour le mettre en wep sur mon pc, enfin trop chiant :hein: ).



Oui, le  cryptage par wep est facilement crackable, en tout cas plus que le wpa ou le wpa2.
Mais si la DS n'accepte que le cryptage wep, il va te falloir en mettre une, mais rien ne t'empêche de la changer toute les semaines (ou plus ). Je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine d'acheter le dongle, que compte tu faire avec ta DS sur le net ? jeux en réseau ? surfer ? pcq si c'est le cas, je pense que l'ecran de ton mac sera bcp plus attreyant.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Décembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas bien sur, mais il me semble que les caractères d'une clé WPA sont hexadécimaux soit : des chiffres de 0 à 9 et des caractères alphabétiques de "a" à "f". est ce que je me trompe ?


----------



## saturnin (3 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Oui, le  cryptage par wep est facilement crackable, en tout cas plus que le wpa ou le wpa2.
> Mais si la DS n'accepte que le cryptage wep, il va te falloir en mettre une, mais rien ne t'empêche de la changer toute les semaines (ou plus ). Je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine d'acheter le dongle, que compte tu faire avec ta DS sur le net ? jeux en réseau ? surfer ? pcq si c'est le cas, je pense que l'ecran de ton mac sera bcp plus attreyant.



Non je compte uniquement jouer avec ma ds.
Auparavant j'avais une livebox qui n'acceptait que le wep je crois et je n'étais pas au fait du problème donc.
Maintenant si tu peux m'éclairer le SSID c'est le nom du réseau c'est bien ça?
Et le dhcp c'est quoi?
Changer de code wep toutes les semaines te paraitrait une bonne solution, à toi?


----------



## Yggdrasill (3 Décembre 2006)

mleroux a dit:


> Je ne suis pas bien sur, mais il me semble que les caractères d'une clé WPA sont hexadécimaux soit : des chiffres de 0 à 9 et des caractères alphabétiques de "a" à "f". est ce que je me trompe ?



Non, tu peux mettre des caractères ASCII pour une clé wpa. Mais c'est vrai que certains périphériques exigent une clé hexa.



saturnin a dit:


> Non je compte uniquement jouer avec ma ds.
> Auparavant j'avais une livebox qui n'acceptait que le wep je crois et je n'étais pas au fait du problème donc.
> Maintenant si tu peux m'éclairer le SSID c'est le nom du réseau c'est bien ça?
> Et le dhcp c'est quoi?



ESSID = Nom du réseau
BSSID = Adresses mac de l'acces point
DHCP = Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, c'est un protocole qui te permet, entre autre, d'attribuer automatiquement une ip aux machines de ton réseau, sans devoir spécifier toi même l'ip, le masque, le broadcast.



saturnin a dit:


> Changer de code wep toutes les semaines te paraitrait une bonne solution, à toi?



Sincerement, j'ai envie de te répondre ça dépend. C'est vrai que rester trop longtemps avec la meme wep est dangereux, mais il faut voir ou tu habite aussi. Si tu habite dans uen maison perdue au fin fond des bois, tu peux ne jamais la changer et n'avoir aucun problème. D'un autre côté tu peux la changer chaque jour et que chaque jour elle soit crackée.
Et puis il ne faut pas s'imaginer qu'il y a de méchant hacker prêt à mettre le feu à ta liveBox à chaque coin de rue hein   (Quoique... avec les livecd spécialisé ce genre de personnes ont tendances a se répandre).
Tu peux par exemple mettre une wep, et surveiller les log de ton routeur,... De temps en temps, tu peux aussi faire un netstat avec l'utilitaire de réseau pour voir si tu ne vois pas d'ordinateur ne devant pas être la.
De toute façon malgré les failles des wep, beaucoup de gens les utilisent encore.


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Décembre 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Non, tu peux mettre des caract&#232;res ASCII pour une cl&#233; wpa. Mais c'est vrai que certains p&#233;riph&#233;riques exigent une cl&#233; hexa.



En fait, il y a une r&#232;gle qui donn&#233;e dans l'aide "Airport" :


> WPA Personnel
> 
> S&#233;lectionnez cette option pour prot&#233;ger votre r&#233;seau gr&#226;ce &#224; l'acc&#232;s prot&#233;g&#233; Wi-Fi. Choisissez "Mot de passe" et saisissez un mot de passe de 8 &#224; 63 caract&#232;res ASCII ou bien choisissez "Cl&#233; pr&#233;-partag&#233;e" et saisissez un mot de passe contenant exactement 64 caract&#232;res hexad&#233;cimaux.
> 
> Utilisez le menu local Type de chiffrement pour d&#233;terminer quel type de cryptage utilisera le r&#233;seau. Choisissez WPA et WPA2 (TKIP et AES-CCMP) si des ordinateurs utilisant WPA et WPA2 auront acc&#232;s au r&#233;seau.



Ce qui, pour moi, signifie que si on utilise un syst&#232;me de mot de passe pour acc&#233;der &#224; une cl&#233;, alors celui-ci peut &#234;tre en ASCII mais une cl&#233; exprim&#233;e directement est en Hexa. 
Les bornes Airport permettent l'utilisation d'un mot de passe ou d'une cl&#233; hexa alors que la Live Box, par exemple, utilise une cl&#233; 128 bits de 26 caract&#232;res Hexa.
Pour jro44, il faudrait qu'il recherche dans la doc. de son routeur (que je ne connais pas) pour trouver le mode de saisie de sa cl&#233;


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà, j'ai un gros problème avec le routeur cité plus haut (Netopia Cayman 3347W) et mon MacBook. Je me permets de poster ici, si cela gène je créerai un nouveau post 

Pour commencer, le filtrage par adresse MAC est activé, et celle du MacBook es autorisée.
Ensuite, mon MacBook capte le signal mais je ne trouve pas comment m'y connecter...ce qui se passe c'est que le routeur utiise des clés wep. Il en génère 4 (hexa/64 ou 128 bits) et on lui dit d'utiliser la clé qu'on veut (en l'occurence la numéro 2, un détail). D'après ce que j'ai compris (c'est mon frère qui gère ça, mais il sèche autant que moi car ne s'y connait pas en mac), on peut aussi utiliser une phrase-clé - un mot - qui génère ensuite une clé WEP me semble-t-il. Aucune entrée ne fonctionne lorsque je veux me connecter au réseau wifi. J'ai essayé la clé en toute lettre (en sélectionnant "mot de passe wep"), la clé hexa (en sélectionnant "clé wep hexad. 40/128 bits")...chaque fois il me dit : une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau airport xyz.

Là je sèche...j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.  

++ iPower


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Voilà, j'ai un gros problème avec le routeur cité plus haut (Netopia Cayman 3347W) et mon MacBook. Je me permets de poster ici, si cela gène je créerai un nouveau post
> 
> ...



Et tu es certain d'avoir saisi la bonne clé dans le menu configuration Airport ?


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, est-ce que tu peux m'indiquer ou se trouve ce menu ? Je suis encore un peu perdu


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Bonjour, est-ce que tu peux m'indiquer ou se trouve ce menu ? Je suis encore un peu perdu



Menu Pomme=>Préférences système=>réseau=>Airport=>configuration

Mais tu dois d'abord avoir généré et récupéré ta clé sur le routeur et là, c'est la documentation qui te le dira car je ne connais pas cette bête.


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Merci.
Une fois arriv&#233; dans ce menu, y'a juste marqu&#233; mon adresse MAC et : par d&#233;faut, se connecter automatiquement.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Merci.
> Une fois arriv&#233; dans ce menu, y'a juste marqu&#233; mon adresse MAC et : par d&#233;faut, se connecter automatiquement.



Tu dois aussi, en dessous, avoir une liste de r&#233;seaux WIFI (qui peut &#234;tre r&#233;duite &#224; ton seul routeur). Quand tu cliques dessus, Oh miracle, le bouton modifier qui &#233;tait gris&#233; devient en &#233;criture pleine et tu peux cliquer dessus et l&#224;, nouveau miracle, une nouvelle fen&#234;tre etc. etc.

Si la liste n'existe pas, c'est que tu as un autre probl&#232;me : WIFI non activ&#233;, r&#233;seau non d&#233;tect&#233; au autre.


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

En effet, j'ai bien la list en sélecionnant "mes réseaux préférés". Celui auquel je veux me connecter apparait - nom de réseau xyp et sécurité WEP. En cliquant sur modifier, la sécurité est mot de passe WEP et le mot de passe, 26 caractères, chiffres et lettres. Si je change le type de sécurité (je met par exemple clé WEP hexadécimale) mais entre la même clé (mot de passe), quand je reviens sur cette fenêtre c'est de nouveau passé sur Mot de passe WEP.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> En effet, j'ai bien la list en sélecionnant "mes réseaux préférés". Celui auquel je veux me connecter apparait - nom de réseau xyp et sécurité WEP. En cliquant sur modifier, la sécurité est mot de passe WEP et le mot de passe, 26 caractères, chiffres et lettres. Si je change le type de sécurité (je met par exemple clé WEP hexadécimale) mais entre la même clé (mot de passe), quand je reviens sur cette fenêtre c'est de nouveau passé sur Mot de passe WEP.



Tu n'as pas oublié le bouton "Appliquer" ?


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Non non j'ai bien appliqué


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

Et tu es sur de la saisie de ta clé dans la zone Mot de passe (on peut la rendre visible pour vérifier) ?


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Oui j'ai l'impression que ca c'est bon...


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Janvier 2007)

iPower a dit:


> Oui j'ai l'impression que ca c'est bon...



Alors, je ne vois rien de plus.


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Janvier 2007)

Va jeter un oeil ici.
Tu n'es pas le seul &#224; rencontrer ce genre de probl&#232;me avec un MacBook. Il semblerait que le probl&#232;me vienne du mac.


----------



## iPower (6 Janvier 2007)

Hello, merci pour la réponse. J'étais passé dessus sans m'y attarder.

Visiblement, on est pas dans la m....


----------

